# OpenGL (Star Wars: Jedi Outcast)



## 3Ninjas (Apr 21, 2007)

What the heck is OpenGL? I never heard of this software. 


Well, I know Star Wars: Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast is an old game, but besides that, I installed the game and tried to run it, but it always fails to load the Open GL subsystem. Here's the status info it was giving me:


JK2: v1.02a win-x86 Mar 4 2002
Initialising zone memory .....
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets1.pk3 (8011 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets0.pk3 (6674 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData/base

----------------------
14685 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec jk2config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium IV

------- Input Initialization -------
Skipping check for DirectInput
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------

------- Force Feedback Initialization -------
...inhibited, not initializing

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Working directory: C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem



I downloaded the OpenGL software and it unpackaged automatically, then I noticed its client has a .dll extension. (I don't know if that's important or not)

Do any of you know how to solve this?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to reinstall/install video drivers. You may want to install
/reinstall motherboard drivers as well. Go to direct x diagnostics and see
what you turn up, that can be found in accessories>system info, look for
the tool tab, and select dx diagnostics.


----------



## 3Ninjas (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you need to deal with OpenGL software?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

No...


----------



## 3Ninjas (Apr 21, 2007)

When I scanned through the StatInfo, it always says "GLW_ChoosePFD failed". How do I fix that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reinstall your graphics driver or try an earlier version.

If you have dual monitors, disable the second one. Apparently OpenGL games don't work with 2 monitors, although I haven't tested this, it's just something I read.


----------

